# RFUK Reptile Show!



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before or not, but i was thinking as RFUK has grown so big, have any of you thought of organizing an annual RFUK show?

I'm sure with all the people on here there would be the know how and expertise behind it to make it quite possible.
This would obviously come with its pro's and cons and perhaps some complications to overcome, but would it be possible do you think and what do you think about organizing one?


Phil : victory:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

As stated on another thread, it's a nice idea but you need venue permission and council permission and considering Exeter show didn't exactly go down so brilliantly it could cause a lot of problems for a lot of people.

Rach


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

rachel132002 said:


> As stated on another thread, it's a nice idea but you need venue permission and council permission and considering Exeter show didn't exactly go down so brilliantly it could cause a lot of problems for a lot of people.
> 
> Rach


I know this, but as we all know there are enough people with the expertise to make it work.

Or do you think everybody will just shoot the idea down and give up before even looking into it?


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

it would be a really good idea i think. But another thing to worry about is were abouts in the country it will take place. There are that many members all over the country that it would be hard to find somewere that everyone would be happy with and that would be willing to travel to. 
I do think its a good idea tho and well worth someone looking into


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

serz said:


> it would be a really good idea i think. But another thing to worry about is were abouts in the country it will take place. There are that many members all over the country that it would be hard to find somewere that everyone would be happy with and that would be willing to travel to.
> I do think its a good idea tho and well worth someone looking into


yeah thats what i was thinking about, i think somewhere in midlands would be ok as everybody has a coll medium and doesn't have to travel all the way up and down country.

Also if there was enough interest and effort put into it, im sure you could have a few different venues for diff times of the year.


Would also be good as it could put the uk on the map reptile wise. As we haven't got that many good shows here.

Its just an idea, and i think with 6000+ members, it would be quite possible lol


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

It would be far easier to pick a show that already existed and RFUK sponsor it.

If the show had the sponsorship and could expect more people to turn up because of it then it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

ratboy said:


> It would be far easier to pick a show that already existed and RFUK sponsor it.
> 
> If the show had the sponsorship and could expect more people to turn up because of it then it's a win-win situation.


This is true lol : victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

ratboy said:


> It would be far easier to pick a show that already existed and RFUK sponsor it.
> 
> If the show had the sponsorship and could expect more people to turn up because of it then it's a win-win situation.


 


i think thats a good idea. and i also think there are enough shows and no need for any more imo


daniel


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> i think thats a good idea. and i also think there are enough shows and no need for any more imo
> 
> 
> daniel


And IMO we dont have very many good ones...


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

question has to be asked of course... what does RFUK get out of it ?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

God knows i only came up with the idea i dont know enough about it to plan it lol...

But like hamm, people come from everywhere within reason...whatever the organizers get out of that, i suppose the organizers from this would get, and being an rfuk show it would likely be organized by perhaps the mods on rfuk?


It would take alot of thinking and planning lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

An RFUK show has and is still being looked into, but nothing will happen this year now. Watch this space... : victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> An RFUK show has and is still being looked into, but nothing will happen this year now. Watch this space... : victory:


Awesomeness :2thumb:


----------

